# Blackmoore Gilde The Finalcouncil sucht



## Neronea (27. April 2015)

Raidzeiten:

Mittwoch: 19:30 - 23:00 Uhr
Sonntag: 19:30 - 23:00 Uhr
Montag: 19:30 - 23:00 Uhr
___
The FinalCouncil:

Wir bieten einen netten Raidkader mit gutem Klima im Raid mit 3 Raidtagen. Zurzeit stehen wir bei 10/10 BrF HC. Wir erwarten von unseren Bewerbern genug Skill um hc und in späterer Folge auch mythic raiden zu können, zudem noch eine gewisse Wiperesistenz  und natürlich einen freundlichen Umgangston.

Momentan werden vor allem Magier, Jäger und Schurken gesucht

Aber auch alle anderen Klassen sind gerne gesehen.

Wir stellen Bufffood und einen Teil der Reperaturkosten. Flask werden zu einem vergünstigten Preis von der Gildenbank mitfinanziert.

Loot wird per EPGP verteilt.

In der Gilde wird nicht nur geraidet, sondern auch gerne PVP gespielt und CMRuns veranstaltet.

Wenn wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, dann bewirb dich bei uns unter:
http://www.tfcgaming.eu

Bei Fragen melde dich bei unseren Offizieren/Raidleitern: Beaststriker#2473, Xevor#2570, Zharin#2952, Terzo#2108 oder DumDum#2475 sowie Nicar#2680


----------

